# Here are my crew



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

Archie my Scottie Boy he is my 2nd Scottie 









This is Fergus my Westie boy










This Is Molly my Beardie Yes I know I cut her hair but we are hopeless at the burshing scene and it's just easier to keep her short.
Girl










and Finally James our Beardie boy gone wrong. No digital pics of him just scanned ones.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thats some harness you got on your scottie, fergus looks a sweetie my fav dogs for grooming love Molly she is lush have alot in for clipping off and as for James where have those ears come from


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

Not to sure where James ears came from but I he is one clever boy I swear he has the same level of intelligence as a 5 year old.

Aye Fergus is a sweetie loves his comfort not bad looking for a 10 year old Westie IMHO.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ScottieDog said:


> Not to sure where James ears came from but I he is one clever boy I swear he has the same level of intelligence as a 5 year old.


In that photo he looks like that dog belonging to the comedian can't think of his name


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

nice photos they look happy dogs


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

claire said:


> nice photos they look happy dogs


thanks for that. Yes I think their are a happy bunch our life pretty much works round the dogs got get there walk every day etc etc etc.


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the scottie! Cute dogs.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely looking dogs


----------



## roy38 (Jan 25, 2008)

they are sure lovely dogs i would love some slippers exactly like em lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great looking dogs


----------

